
When Star Trek’s Spock Met PLATO - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/story/when-spock-met-plato/
======
brianstorms
This is an excerpt from my book THE FRIENDLY ORANGE GLOW which was just picked
by WIRED as a Top Tech Book of 2017.

[https://www.wired.com/story/the-top-tech-books-
of-2017-part-...](https://www.wired.com/story/the-top-tech-books-
of-2017-part-2/)

